# What country would you say i'm from?



## Hruberen (Jan 2, 2012)

Judging purely based on my appearance what specific country would you say i'm from? Note that the poll can't list all the countries, so I'm going by continent on the poll, but please do specify.


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence (Feb 28, 2011)

Northern Europe. 

*awaits to be told she is horribly wrong*


----------



## Michael Nihil (Sep 21, 2012)

Lol @ the person who voted Antarctica. I'd say The Netherlands or some Scandinavian country.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Your profile says you're from the US, so...North America.


----------



## Porridgepudge (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm assuming you're probably living in the states because the majority of people on the internet are, but you look very Polish to me.


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

Porridgepudge said:


> I'm assuming you're probably living in the states because the majority of people on the internet are


Not true at all. Of all people on the internet, approximately only one in eight is American.

click me

As for the OP, I've no idea. Why does it matter to you, btw?


----------



## Elyasis (Jan 4, 2012)

I voted North America because of the trees in the second picture. Northern United States or Southern Canada.


----------



## Hruberen (Jan 2, 2012)

aconite said:


> Not true at all. Of all people on the internet, approximately only one in eight is American.
> 
> click me
> 
> As for the OP, I've no idea. Why does it matter to you, btw?


I'm going to use it to pick a language to learn, and i'm also honestly curious.


----------



## Mick Beth (Oct 19, 2010)

I would say Europe judging by the hair and eye colour. Hmm...red highlights, green eyes...Great Britain or Ireland.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

North America gets my vote <_<


----------



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

I would say Northern European... Scandanavian or some such.


----------



## SnowFairy (Nov 21, 2011)

Are you German? You remind me of a guy I once met who was from Germany.


----------



## Evey (Oct 9, 2012)

Northern Europe.


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

You look like someone who should live in Australia, if not you should move here
Straya' Brah!
It's a country that is kind of pointless, but everyone loves it anyway...Kind of like the Switzerland of the Pacific. Except with more bogans and less chocolate.


----------



## Miss Mimmi (Mar 4, 2012)

I agree with TheProcrastinatingMaster. You look Australian to me. (And this is coming from a European.) I would believe you though if you told me you were from any Western or Northern European country, the Baltic, the USA, Canada, New Zealand or South Africa.


----------

